# Haydn Symphony Recommendations



## hillisg

I've listened to all the Haydn symphonies from 88-104 and am looking for some recommendations of worthwhile earlier ones.


----------



## ahammel

The 6, 7, 8 trio is well worth a listen.


----------



## KenOC

hillisg said:


> I've listened to all the Haydn symphonies from 88-104 and am looking for some recommendations of worthwhile earlier ones.


I highly recommend 1-87! Seriously the Davies box is being given away right now -- they'll practically pay you to order it. Do so, you won't be sorry.


----------



## samurai

KenOC said:


> I highly recommend 1-87! Seriously the Davies box is being given away right now -- they'll practically pay you to order it. Do so, you won't be sorry.


True that!  ....


----------



## Vaneyes

View attachment 29542
English Concert/Pinnock:tiphat:
View attachment 29543


----------



## Funny

Just got the complete set a little while back myself. I'm still warming up to the first couple dozen, which have a lot of "leftover" baroque-sounding passages for my taste, but I've yet to hear a Haydn symphony and think well, I didn't like that one. Some of my favorite pre-88 standouts are 46, where he brings back the minuet theme in the finale; 60, which has a great many jokes on absent-mindedness, including the part where the music stops so the strings can tune their instruments; 65 and 77, both of which have hilariously undanceable minuets; and probably my favorite of all so far, 80, which has a great first-movement battle between a bombastic sturm und drang theme and a frivolous waltz and whose finale has one of the all-time greatest rhythmic fake-outs. Again, though, the general recommendation of "1-87" is hard to beat.


----------



## EdwardBast

IMO, symphonies 44, 45, 46, and 47, taken together, represent the sweetest stretch in his whole output. Each has one or more strikingly innovative or expressive features. Wonderful irregularity of phrasing (unlike the pervasive four-square symmetry of much of the later music) throughout.


----------



## Guest

I want that sturm und drang box dammit.


----------



## kv466

Can't go wrong here...


----------



## Bulldog

kv466 said:


> Can't go wrong here...


If a person is exclusively a PI enthusiast, he/she could easily go wrong with Bernstein. As for me, I enjoy both MI and PI.


----------



## aakermit

Bulldog said:


> If a person is exclusively a PI enthusiast, he/she could easily go wrong with Bernstein. As for me, I enjoy both MI and PI.


I am a "newbie" so please excuse my ignorance. What is MI-PI?


----------



## kv466

^^

This is true but as there was no mention of preference I went with Lenny's renditions which I've been enjoying lately. Also I went with the Paris as they are the ones immediately before what the OP has already heard. Enjoy!

Welcome, Aakermit! Modern and period instruments.


----------



## aakermit

kv466 said:


> ^^
> 
> This is true but as there was no mention of preference I went with Lenny's renditions which I've been enjoying lately. Also I went with the Paris as they are the ones immediately before what the OP has already heard. Enjoy!
> 
> Welcome, Aakermit! Modern and period instruments.


Thank you kv466. I am just starting my "serious" collection of classical music. I only have one rendition on PI which is the Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1, 2 and 6, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner, Thurston Dart's rendition. It seems like the sound of the individual instruments are more distinct which I like, but the sound is less dynamic, which I am still getting used to. That said, I am becoming a big fan of "Papa" Haydn (and of course Bach too!).


----------



## shangoyal

I am no expert, but I like Nos. 45, 46, 48, 67 and 104 a lot.


----------



## DaDirkNL

Well, to everything that has been named before me, I would like to add the 39th symphony. Highly enjoyable.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

aakermit said:


> Thank you kv466. I am just starting my "serious" collection of classical music. I only have one rendition on PI which is the Bach Brandenburg Concertos 1, 2 and 6, Academy of St. Martin in the Fields, Sir Neville Marriner, Thurston Dart's rendition. It seems like the sound of the individual instruments are more distinct which I like, but the sound is less dynamic, which I am still getting used to. That said, I am becoming a big fan of "Papa" Haydn (and of course Bach too!).


Welcome to the Haydn fan club .


----------



## Mandryka

hillisg said:


> I've listened to all the Haydn symphonies from 88-104 and am looking for some recommendations of worthwhile earlier ones.


68

. . . . . . . . . . . . . .


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

I would also add the following: symphony No. 13, 42 (great first movement), 52 in C minor (another Sturm und Drang classic), 59 in A Major. I'll have to agree on 44-49, of course. No. 50 in C Major is also very nice. But basically, listen to all of them - oh yes, and No. 34 in D minor - it has an adagio introduction which rivals that of No. 49 for atmosphere.


----------



## leepee

I like the "Paris" symphonies. Neville Marriner, Ernest Ansermet and Sigiswald Kuijken all have 2 CD sets which are good.


----------



## mikey

I like testing people on the composer with the last mov of no.60. 70 has a great double fugue finally and a strange slow movt.
45 of course, the famous 'farewell', although needs footage to achieve it's full effect.


----------



## Funny

Yeah, I remember the first time I listened to the end of the 'Farewell' and was totally underwhelmed. Of course it's a theatrical effect but aurally it's just music petering out. On the other hand, the first movement is fantastically stirring, and Haydn himself liked that theme enough that he quoted it a couple more times in later symphonies.


----------



## KenOC

Funny said:


> Yeah, I remember the first time I listened to the end of the 'Farewell' and was totally underwhelmed. Of course it's a theatrical effect but aurally it's just music petering out. On the other hand, the first movement is fantastically stirring, and Haydn himself liked that theme enough that he quoted it a couple more times in later symphonies.


I recently saw the "Farewell" in concert, with the musicians walking offstage one by one at the end, many still playing. Very effective in that setting, but as you say not very suited to recordings.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Funny said:


> Yeah, I remember the first time I listened to the end of the 'Farewell' and was totally underwhelmed. Of course it's a theatrical effect but aurally it's just music petering out. On the other hand, the first movement is fantastically stirring, and Haydn himself liked that theme enough that he quoted it a couple more times in later symphonies.


Indeed he did, I think he used the theme in symphonies No. 60 and No. 85.


----------



## Winterreisender

I enjoy some of the symphonies in the 20's. 

#26 "Lamentationes" is a great minor key piece, with a wonderfully frantic "Sturm und Drang" opening movement.

#27 by contrast contains one of Haydn's most cheerful (and in my opinion catchiest) melodies in its opening movement. 

Adam Fischer does wonderful versions of these early works.


----------



## samurai

I shall be listening to Haydn's *26th* later this evening.


----------



## realdealblues

Honestly, Symphony No. 1 is one of my favorites so I will add that one to the recommend list.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

The Pinnock Sturm and Drang set is the recording that opened my ears to Haydn, who's now among my very favorite composers, whereas before he languished in my mind as a tepid fuddy duddy caricature, more a brilliant precursor to greater composers than a rich world unto himself. Prior to this set I had listened to--honestly, more like half-heard--some old recordings of some London symphonies and they didn't do much for me.

With the earlier and middle symphonies, not only the minor key but also major key symphonies crackle with a verve, catchiness, cleverness, drive, beauty, and overall intangible "special sauce" I had yet to hear in the more famous symphonies (but now do hear)

So my opinion for anybody is to start with the Sturm and Drang, coupled with a nice set of the London (Davies, Bernstein, Dorati, there's a million good options), and go from there. I'd also hasten to add that personally I love as many of the more obscure symphonies numbered in the 70s as I do the legendary later ones.

Here's the Pinnock:
http://www.amazon.com/Haydn-Sturm-Symphonies-Franz-Joseph/dp/B00004SA85/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1389461434&sr=1-1&keywords=haydn+pinnock


Vaneyes said:


> View attachment 29542
> English Concert/Pinnock:tiphat:
> View attachment 29543


----------



## hpowders

The Haydn "Paris" Symphonies with Leonard Bernstein and the NY Philharmonic. One of Bernstein's high points!


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

samurai said:


> I shall be listening to Haydn's *26th* later this evening.


An excellent choice, the 1st movement has such a menacing drive to it. The 2nd movement is very lyrical and thoughtful (somehwat reminds me of J. S. Bach, even), whereas the third movement returns to the darker atmosphere of the 1st movement. Always really liked this symphony.


----------



## SARDiver

KenOC said:


> I highly recommend 1-87! Seriously the Davies box is being given away right now -- they'll practically pay you to order it. Do so, you won't be sorry.


You're talking about this one, right?

http://www.amazon.com/Joseph-Haydn-...d=1389471612&sr=8-1&keywords=Haydn+Symphonies

The applause at the end of each piece don't bother you? Good rendition of the works?


----------



## Roi N

61-75 are all fantastic! They are the most cheerful of them all. If you search for serious minor symphonies, go to his 'Sturm und Drang' period (26, 39, 44-46, 49, 52).


----------



## EDaddy

You can't go wrong with these Colin Davis: Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra performances. Elegant, balanced, brilliantly executed and the recording quality is outstanding. Highly Recommended.


----------



## hpowders

I'm recommending Haydn's symphonies #93-98 with George Szell directing the Cleveland Orchestra.
Vigorous interpretations with terrific playing.


----------

